# Sonic Continuum OC Character Drawing competition



## kingtut (Sep 18, 2017)

Greetings everyone,

Yesterday we have announced more details about Sonic Continuum. Long story short, We said that we are starting a competition where anyone can draw their oc character and submit it to us. The top 5 will be featured in the final game. Not only that, the number 1 winner will be a playable character in the final game. These numbers could change later on.

Rules:

1. No existing characters from sonic or other franchises (swap colors included).

2. Be respectful to each other with your submissions and posts.


How to submit (all is valid, it is up to you which one is easier):

1. Post it as a comment in this thread (preferable method but requires gbatemp account).

2. Tweet about it using the hashtag #SContinuumOC.

3. Post it on our official facebook page with the hashtag #SContinuumOC.


Remember you can take your time, this competition will be finished on the first day of 2018. Then, our artists will start looking on the submissions in order to decide the winners.

Speaking of which, make sure to thank the artists Tyran Cordine and SpeedDemon150. Without them, none of this would have been possible.

Here is our full announcement: 

Follow us on twitter: https://twitter.com/KingtutGbatemp

Like us on Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/SContinuum/

Drop a bell for us (seriously youtube) on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_OpiNv2T1sfgpmptF2n_g

if you can find the download for the demo on pc and xbox one, here it is: https://mega.nz/#F!x3BFUJzA!5Nuysvxq5FxEcJCJ7Sgj6w


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 18, 2017)

If you want a true identity, address the fact no one knows who created the Chaos Emeralds, " The Chaos Emeralds' background are shrouded in mystery and no one knows where they come from."-http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Chaos_Emerald

Maybe make the creator of the emeralds this






  (a unicorn)
plus this






   (magicloud)

The destroyer could be this





 (rhino)
plus this





 (like this sludge from CB, but not exactly)



And you can have a real different Sonic experience than all the other fanmakes, a.k.a, a story deeper than a thimble (in about 10-20 pages of story).


Instead of O.C.'s (because Forces will be the ultimate O.C. creator):

Maybe a literal hedgehog?





Give Wechnia true game credit?





Sally as a playable character?







Another thought, if you e-mail DJ Sonicfreak about music, you can get a real different identity in your game


----------



## kingtut (Sep 18, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> If you want a true identity, address the fact no one knows who created the Chaos Emeralds, " The Chaos Emeralds' background are shrouded in mystery and no one knows where they come from."-http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Chaos_Emerald
> 
> Maybe make the creator of the emeralds this
> 
> ...




oh thank you for all of your feedback, yeah we are taking the story seriously. It is just a matter of how to do it so that it doesn't feel intrusive to the player. All the other ideas sound interesting but I need to talk to the team since they are helping with it. but the reason why we are doing the oc drawing makes this game different from sonic forces is:

1. This is sega genesis styles which gives it more details than 3d models that are editable by code as every frame needs to be drawn accurately

2. Unless sega makes a very accurate character creation tool, there is no way the character will be 100 percent accurate to your imagination. Even the mass effect still have limitations when it comes to character creations

I do not know who is wechnia, and I will try to contact DJ SonicFreak. You know the best way to contact him?


----------



## SRKTiberious (Sep 18, 2017)

Are we able to submit renders of 3D versions as entries?


----------



## kingtut (Sep 18, 2017)

SRKTiberious said:


> Are we able to submit renders of 3D versions as entries?


I would say so, the artists didn't give me any restrictions on what the art would look like.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 19, 2017)

coldsteel the hedgehog


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 19, 2017)

kingtut said:


> I do not know who is wechnia, and I will try to contact DJ SonicFreak. You know the best way to contact him?



You're welcome. My recommendation to introduce story to the player without too much issue would be to do something like Shinobi III. 

Wechnia is from Knuckles Chaotix. It's the code left in the game when it was going to be Sonic and Tails.

[email protected] is the fastest way, I believe. He might do custom tracks or may have already created remixes of other zones, like Chemical Plant Zone.

Hope it comes together well.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 20, 2017)

Let us play as Sonichu and Coldsteel the Hedgehog.

On a more serious note maybe make some bosses OCs. One of the great things from the modern Sonic games is that Eggman isn't the only villain anymore.

I'm a terrible artist but if I'm making some male bat that's like Rouge but obviously a guy. It's pretty edgy looking (by design) because it's supposed to be a "badass" (I imagine that as the best parallel to Rouge's more sexualized design, by which I mean she has the spandex body suit, the heart thing over her chest, and the eyeshadow and the very exaggerated hourglass figure, so thr male has a more rugged biker look)

Here's the final (terrible) product. It's unnamed


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 20, 2017)

@RedBlueGreen

Name him "Caige the False Vampire Bat"?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine is my fursona and I guess that makes her my OS. She should in the game!


----------



## kingtut (Sep 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Lilith Valentine is my fursona and I guess that makes her my OS. She should in the game!
> View attachment 99504


Looks good


----------



## SuperLegendPokeHedgehog (Sep 23, 2017)

This is Chikara the Echidna. He has the power to control nature and losses his powers when he's not near something organic. He is coloured black and green. I hope you like him.


----------



## kingtut (Sep 23, 2017)

SuperLegendPokeHedgehog said:


> This is Chikara the Echidna. He has the power to control nature and losses his powers when he's not near something organic. He is coloured black and green. I hope you like him.


Thanks for you submission


----------



## HeroMines (Oct 10, 2017)

Add Selkadoom from Sonic RPG:




Joking


----------

